# keep bulking correct workout ? pics



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

Im 5ft10 172lbs 78kg

Consuming 3000

callories and 200g protein per day

And still not gaining weight on the scales or any sort of size difference

Im now following jason blaha ice cream fitness novice 5x5 fullbody workout 3x per week

Below is the programme im using

Ice Cream Fitness Novice 5x5 Fullbody

Workout A

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Barbell Row 5x5

Barbell Shrug 3x8

Skullcrusher 3x8

Chins 3x5-8

or Striaght Bar/Incline Curl 3x8

Hyperextention 2x10

Kneeling Cable Crunch 3x10-20

Workout B

Squat 5x5

Deadlift 1x5

Standing Press 5x5

Barbell Row 5x5 -10%

CGBP 3x8

Straight Bar or Incline Curl 3x8

Kneeling Cable Crunch 3x10-20

The look im aiming is the chunky beefy look

Same as this










Is the work out im following along the right lines for the look i want to achieve ?

Im stuck and don't know what to do I want to gain muscle but the scales dont seem to be changing and I really dont know what im doing wrong

Help will be much appreciated


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

If you aren't gaining weight or size you aren't eating enough,simple.


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

3000 calories just seem alot when im only training 3x per week ill try upping them to 3200 and see what happens


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you calculate your calories in myfitness pal?


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Eat more, 500 more cals should see the scales moving.

Feels like i'm dieting on 3k...


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

Ill give that a blast then thank you

Does my workout look ok or would you suggest something different


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Do you calculate your calories in myfitness pal?


 I do yes matey


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You need more food

Try and get it on around training


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Going to be honest here

I wouldn't bulk looking like that... I would get in 30mins cardio ed and eat clean


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree with you ive been in limbo for to long now unsure if to bulk or cut

Thats another reason I didn't want to up my calories any more than they are , and tbh I dont think I could eat any cleaner than I am I dont have chocolate, biscuits crisps pop bread i dont consume alcohol no crap in my diet if im honest


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Going to be honest here
> 
> I wouldn't bulk looking like that... I would get in 30mins cardio ed and eat clean


So you recommend same workout same calories but add 30mins cardio


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Fasted cardio in the morning will work a treat mate. Your programme is fine, just keep at it hard. You drinking enough water?


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

Water is something I do need to try drink more of for sure I struggle to get my water in

So stay at 3000cal same workout and 30mins cardio is the way forward ?

cardio will need to be when ever I can fit it in I work 6-6 but sure I can do it


----------



## gynolad (May 31, 2013)

r88jrd said:


> So you recommend same workout same calories but add 30mins cardio


if you're going to cut you should eat below maintenance by 500.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Personally I'd put shoulders with chest, but not a biggie.

And drop skull crushers for Dips!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

gynolad said:


> if you're going to cut you should eat below maintenance by 500.


^ This. Drop to 2500 cals and up cardio to drop your body fat. Then you can bulk after!


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks thats brilliant thank you all for your help


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

1st day today on 2500cal and I must admit its sooo hard surprising how much difference 500cal can make


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Try switching to volume training for a month


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Good luck pal, aim for one goal at a time, can't hit two birds with one stone so either bulk or cut and as already mentioned cutting would be the better choice imo. 2500 is a good starting point, keep your eye on your weight and the mirror, as soon as weight loss seems to slow drop it down a few hundred cals and repeat.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Good man for asking in the first place, lots of good knowledge on here , I would cut and maybe rethink your split but that's only IMO...googluck bud


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the help an incorrigement it means and helps a great deal


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate as a few said cut first and I will guarantee you that you are gone much happier


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Yeah dw about potentially being 'thinner' when you've lost the weight, you'll see gains a lot better, I didn't want to cut as such cause I didn't wanna lose the size I had but tbh I look a lot better - much leaner


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Well that dude uses roids soo...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't agree with those saying drop cals to 2500. If you are staying the same at 3000 cals then that's your maintenance level. So add in cardio in the mornings, say 30mins walk, that will burn probably around 300 cals maybe more. Therefore you should drop weight. When weight stops dropping either up cardio more or drop cals slightly. If you start too low on cals and with cardio what do you do when you stall at 2000 cals and 2 hours of cardio a day? You're gonna end up on fcuk all cals and hell of a lot of cardio quicker than needed.


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

For cardio due to a busy life style with a new born and work im going to add 10mins hiit after each workout and see how I go from there and if its not enough ill increase it


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

r88jrd said:


> 3000 calories just seem alot when im only training 3x per week ill try upping them to 3200 and see what happens


I'm currently 5weeks out and eating 4600kl. You need to eat more..

*Edit- ignore this, I posted before seeing you had decided to cut instead.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

r88jrd said:


> For cardio due to a busy life style with a new born and work im going to add 10mins hiit after each workout and see how I go from there and if its not enough ill increase it


Yeah pal I'd start with that then up it if needs be. But don't be like most who say you don't have time as 99% of the time thats bollox! If you truly truly want to reach your goals then you will find 10 mins or 20 mins to do the extra cardio you may need.


----------

